# 300zx BOV location??



## Silva300zx (Jan 29, 2004)

where is the 300zx tt bov located???


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Silva300zx said:


> where is the 300zx tt bov located???


The Z32 has recirc valves and not BOV's. They are located just under the intake filter and on left and right of it. BOV's are a aftermarket part and replace the recirc vavles.


----------



## Silva300zx (Jan 29, 2004)

yes i knew that i was just wondering where the location is to install the aftermarket ones
thanks


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Silva300zx said:


> yes i knew that i was just wondering where the location is to install the aftermarket ones
> thanks


*"BOV's are a aftermarket part and replace the recirc vavles."*

I did say.  

You replace the recirc one with BOV's or on some kits you plug up the recirc and install them in the IC pipe next to the TB.


----------



## Silva300zx (Jan 29, 2004)

u know where u can get that kind of kit?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Silva300zx said:


> u know where u can get that kind of kit?


Anyone who deals with HKS and Apexi can get you the kit.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I can get it for you man- Just doing hardpipes would be cool though-


----------



## Silva300zx (Jan 29, 2004)

where do you get them? is it just the hardpipe kit with the bov on them already?


----------

